# Baneblade or Shadowsword?



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I plan on getting one super-heavy tank for my Apocalypse games and I want to get the most bang for my buck. The Baneblade has two variants (Baneblade and Hellhammer) but the Shadowsword which comes out in March has six. Which do you think would be better to get? I want one that can blow holes in titans and other tanks, but can converted to another variant to take out infantry. I plan to magnitize and take full advantage of the model and all of its variants. I am leaning toward the Shadowsword because of its versitility, but I don't know how effective its variants are compared to that of the Baneblade. Is ot possible to make the Shadowsword convertable to a Baneblade/Hellhammer too? Thank you.


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

I think the shadowsword would be the best for value, if your using magnets to be able to get the 6 variants. I think half of the variants are anti-tank and half anti-infantry though i could be wrong so swapping them for different roles would be easy. I'm not too sure on converting them to baneblades and hellhammers but anythings possible.


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

haha, shadowsword/stormlord would be your best bet.


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

I would go shadowsword sounds like it would be the most bang for your buck.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Can anyone tell me which codex has the rules for all of the variants of IG Super Heavies?


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Go read up all the rules for the tanks though i think like four variants for the Stormlord kit don't exist yet. You gotta think of the rules themselves if you are looking at effectiveness. I can't give you the rules but I'll tell you my opinion on the different ones.

Baneblade: A good all rounder. It isn't that great for titan hunting but few tanks are while it can punch up other super heavies decently and it can nerf tanks pretty good then it has 3 twin linked heavy bolters for infantry.

Hellhammer: It's very similar to the Baneblade but swaps out some flamers for heavy bolters so it's more anti-infantry and the main gun is more of a pie plate that can also destroy terrain I believe.

Shadowsword: This is -THE- Imperial Guard titan hunter and probably one of the best in the game. It mounts a weapon to big to fit on a Warhound that is specifically good at nerfing Titans though it sacrifices having a whole pile of guns for this big one.

Stormlord: Possibly one of the best anti-infantry tanks that also has transport capacity giving it even more options. With transport capacity you can load it up with anything you want even infantry good at killing titans such as terminators with chain fists.

As to magnetizing and switching the Baneblade and Hellhammer are a reasonably easy switch while the Shadowsword has a rear static superstructure and the Stormlord has a forward static superstructure so likely they would not switch to well.

If you for sure can only get one I'd say Baneblade but if you can have two later on pick up the Stormlord. The Shadowsword would be the best for anti-titan work while the Baneblade/Hellhammer is probably best of the "three" for anti-tank and the Stormlord can be heavily anti-infantry with it's basic armaments and adding great anti-infantry troops into it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The Shadowsword for sure. I own one of each from back in the day and in Apoc the SS kills....


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

How will the rules come out for them? Will they be in a codex or release them on their website> I can't see GW have models without rules for them. I think they do things the other way.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Shadowsword has a rule set out for it, I would not be supirsed if a new Apoc book is released soonish.


----------

